# Just an example of why everyone should restrain their dogs at all times. Fence or not



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

This is a horrible tragedy. Another example of poor ownership. This is why we, as responsible owners, should always leash our dogs when walking or not let them outside unattended.

Ok i had Joe edit this for me because i couldn't get the link to work. He accidentally put the wrong link in there. 

Sorry guys. I'll try to search for this again when I get a chance. Bare with the computer challenged here please LOL

Edit by Rick: Here's the link:

http://www.cnn.com/2006/LAW/03/29/dog.mauling.ap/index.html


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

I am sorry, but I get a "Page not found" reply when clicking on the link.....


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

we see to be getting a lot of that today.. i got the same..


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Not sure why it didn't copy and paste correctly. I edited my post so try the second link and see if it works.

Sorry


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

same result..


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

oh well i give up. LOL


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Type www.cnn.com and type "dog mauling" into the search. There are a lot of stories.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

The link worked for me....


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Link worked for me too. Very sick, sick people those owners.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lucky's mom said:


> Link worked for me too. Very sick, sick people those owners.


Yeah...I agree.

I was so worried about the link working, I forgot to read the article....:uhoh:


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I remember that from the paper. I had never heard of that breed of dog and had to look it up. Dangerous dogs.


----------



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

the link doesnt show up for me?? dont know whats up with that....

Aleesha(rebel red)


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Rebel Red said:


> the link doesnt show up for me?? dont know whats up with that....
> Aleesha(rebel red)



It doesn't show up because i deleted the link. Joe accidentally put in the wrong link when I asked him to edit it for me because when i orignally put in the link, it was saying PAGE NOT FOUND or something. So i gave up!! 

Sorry


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'll repost since it did work for me:

http://archives.cnn.com/2002/LAW/03/21/dog.mauling.trial/

Let me know if this is the wrong story...


----------



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> It doesn't show up because i deleted the link. Joe accidentally put in the wrong link when I asked him to edit it for me because when i orignally put in the link, it was saying PAGE NOT FOUND or something. So i gave up!!
> Sorry



Oh thats one bad thing about having to go to school....lol. um...okay i think my dads going to see if he has it on his computer and if he does he will post it....

Aleesha(rebel red)


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> It doesn't show up because i deleted the link. Joe accidentally put in the wrong link when I asked him to edit it for me because when i orignally put in the link, it was saying PAGE NOT FOUND or something. So i gave up!!
> Sorry


Did Joe put the wrong story up? There's a few others....let me know which one, and I'll post the link.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> I'll repost since it did work for me:
> http://archives.cnn.com/2002/LAW/03/21/dog.mauling.trial/
> Let me know if this is the wrong story...




The reason it worked for you is because Joe posted the wrong link by mistake. So this is the WRONG one. Sorry I'm not sure if you can just delete this thread or not but PLEASE DO IT if you can LOL IT'S DRIVING ME INSANE LOL


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> The reason it worked for you is because Joe posted the wrong link by mistake. So this is the WRONG one. Sorry I'm not sure if you can just delete this thread or not but PLEASE DO IT if you can LOL IT'S DRIVING ME INSANE LOL


Tell me what the story was about, and I'll find it. That's the ONE thing I'm good at....


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Tell me what the story was about, and I'll find it. That's the ONE thing I'm good at....


I can't find the story on my other forum anymore. It was about a woman got 3 years for her pit bulls roaming around and killed a lady and her little dog too.(not intended to sound like wizard of oz)

I WANT THIS THREAD DELETED PLEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAASEEEEEEE 

driving me crazy LOL


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> I can't find the story on my other forum anymore. It was about a woman got 3 years for her pit bulls roaming around and killed a lady and her little dog too.(not intended to sound like wizard of oz)
> I WANT THIS THREAD DELETED PLEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAASEEEEEEE
> driving me crazy LOL


I edited your original post with the link. That's right, right?

http://www.cnn.com/2006/LAW/03/29/dog.mauling.ap/index.html


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> I edited your original post with the link. That's right, right?
> http://www.cnn.com/2006/LAW/03/29/dog.mauling.ap/index.html



OMG that's it. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!

I will never try to post a link again LOL


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> OMG that's it. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!
> I will never try to post a link again LOL


I've also got pictures to post for you too. Which pictures did you want everyone to see?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is not the post I read. It was a woman killed in the hall way of her apartment building in San Fran. let me see if i can find it. The breed of dogs is a weird name.

Edited---the post i read that lexie's Mom posted--that link there now is not the one i got the first time. As I said, the one I got earlier was about the woman being killed in hall way of her apartment building in San Fran. The dogs belonged to a couple (they had different last names) The dogs, big dogs, tore her to pieces. I don't know how to find that story.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

3 goldens said:


> That is not the post I read. It was a woman killed in the hall way of her apartment building in San Fran. let me see if i can find it. The breed of dogs is a weird name.


I know that is what you read BUT JOE POSTED THE WRONG LINK BY ACCIDENT LOL The one that Rick JUST POSTED is the one I WANTED TO POST. I'm going to have nightmares tonight LOL


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I did the google on the attack and found it. The breed is Presa Canario, so Ilooked them up (they aren't even in my dog book) and found that they were breed to guard farms and had fighting dogs in their background. They actually resemble a pittie, only a little larger. And this is what it said about them.

"Known for being affectionate, docile with owners, distrustful of strangers, but fierce with intruders."

Now I ask you, is the kind of dog to be kept in the city in an aartment building? It was bred to guard farms, etc (and prbably used in fighting) so what were those two doing being kept in an apartmebt building in a huge site? That was a disaster just waiting for a chance to happen.


----------



## goldencity (May 26, 2005)

Stupid people who think that owning that type of dog makes them look "hard" or "cool" thats who keeps a dog like that in that sort of situation thats who.

I bet the dogs had names like Rambo or Killer!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

goldencity said:


> Stupid people who think that owning that type of dog makes them look "hard" or "cool" thats who keeps a dog like that in that sort of situation thats who.
> I bet the dogs had names like Rambo or Killer!


Well, the owners are just keeping the dogs, like you said, to be cool etc. I have a rottweiler male. He's very well trained and a great companion. Not the typical stereotype. I feel any dog ANY BREED can be aggressive unless an owner is responsible. These type of "muscle" dogs should be worked on a daily basis. Training, etc. I keep Hooch restrained to protect him from dogs that may not be leashed as much as him scaring someone to death by his looks and being a rottweiler. I need to be in control at ALL times of him and/or Lexie. That is what a responsible owner does.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

When i use to walk my dogs two streets over--lat street in city limits--there was a rottie in unfenced yard, chained to tree. When he would see my dogs he would start snarling and run toward the street, hit the end of the chain of hard it would yank him off his feet. i was so scared of him i quit walking any of my dogs on that street. never did that when i was walking alone.

But at the same time my niece has a rottie that is a big marshmallow. Is funny because she is going gray and oddly so. The top of her head has turned white, giving her the appearacne of going bald.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

3 goldens said:


> When i use to walk my dogs two streets over--lat street in city limits--there was a rottie in unfenced yard, chained to tree. When he would see my dogs he would start snarling and run toward the street, hit the end of the chain of hard it would yank him off his feet. i was so scared of him i quit walking any of my dogs on that street. never did that when i was walking alone.
> 
> But at the same time my niece has a rottie that is a big marshmallow. Is funny because she is going gray and oddly so. The top of her head has turned white, giving her the appearacne of going bald.




That's a shame that you had to go through that when you were walking your dog. I think i'd be mad too if I was chained to a tree. Wouldn't you? Another example of bad ownership. Rottweilers are generally big lover dogs. Hooch leans with all his weight on me just to be touching me. He and Lexie get along wonderfully. He is very dog friendly. Lexie takes a while to warm up to any dog.


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

This is just another example of why everyone should own a GOLDEN!!!

I'm from Massachusetts and there was an article in the newspaper this morning about a little girl that was bit in the face by a labrador retriever. It sounds like she approached the tied-up dog and went to hug him and he bit her. So who's fault is that? The dog owner was responsible and had the dog tied up on their property. Maybe this is an instance where parents need to be held responsible for their children. Why is this little girl out wandering by herself???? I certainly don't value the life of a dog over a child and this is a terrible thing to happen to that poor little girl but do you think they should put the dog down because of this?? I'm babbling now......


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I totally agree...... Its a horrible thing that happen to the child, but I feel if you let young children roam around with outh the parents how could it be the dogs fault if hes tied up. those kind of Parents really need to watch there Children. I had a dog that was 16 before going to the bridge, any time I had friends come over with small kids I told them that they need to watch them and keep them away from her, she had never biten anyone but the fact that she was old..I didnt want to take the chance.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

VeronicaLovesHerGoldens said:


> This is just another example of why everyone should own a GOLDEN!!!
> 
> I'm from Massachusetts and there was an article in the newspaper this morning about a little girl that was bit in the face by a labrador retriever. It sounds like she approached the tied-up dog and went to hug him and he bit her. So who's fault is that? The dog owner was responsible and had the dog tied up on their property. Maybe this is an instance where parents need to be held responsible for their children. Why is this little girl out wandering by herself???? I certainly don't value the life of a dog over a child and this is a terrible thing to happen to that poor little girl but do you think they should put the dog down because of this?? I'm babbling now......


Sorry to say this but this could have been ANY dog ANY breed and had the same outcome. Golden, Labs, etc. Chain a dog up unattended and add an unattended child. That is trouble for sure. No i don't think the dog should be put down for this. It's not vicious. The parents of the child wondering around IMO should be charged with endangering.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I think it was about 3 years ago the 9 year old girl from 2 houses down was badly bitten by a lab/pit mix. Our street is horse shoe shaped and we live on one bend of the "shoe ' The dog lived around the other bend. I had always felt sorry for him as they had a cable attached to front porch post on one end and the neighbor's fence post on the other. Then a chain was attached to the cable and the dog could run up and down the cable--maybe 20 feet. BUT there was NO SHADE out there, no dog house. He wasn't there in the rain, usually, but was on hot summer days.

He had never bothered anyone, kids ran thru the yard, etc. That day Val was chasing a butterfly and the dog attacked her. He got her face (one tooth almost went into her eye), her scalp, her ear, one arm, her back, and both legs. A neighbor had to drag him off. Animal control killed him that day to send head to Austin to check for rabies (I do not know if he had had his shots or not, but was neg for rabies Val's parents told me), but they would have killed him anyway as they said he was most definate in kill mode when he attacked Val.


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> Sorry to say this but this could have been ANY dog ANY breed and had the same outcome. Golden, Labs, etc. Chain a dog up unattended and add an unattended child. That is trouble for sure. No i don't think the dog should be put down for this. It's not vicious. The parents of the child wondering around IMO should be charged with endangering.


I agree.

The only dogs that have ever bitten me or Shadow (one of each) were both Goldens. Breed of the dog is not the only factor.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Tying a dog anywhere, including your own yard, is ignorant, irresponsible, and asking for a disaster. However, in this case, I do agree it is the parents' fault. Anyone who lets their child roam into a stranger's yard and touch a chained dog is an idiot, for sure.

However, the statement that everyone should own a Golden is sadly untrue. The only dog that every mauled me good and proper was a Golden.
Most of the pits I know are lovebugs. I have never met one that would snap at a human.
On the other hand, most Greyhounds are as docile as a dog can be, but my last one lunged, snapped, and snarled at every child he ever saw. But he loved adults.
Having been a groomer, a vet assistant, and rescued many dogs, I have been bitten or snapped at plenty.
The following are the breeds that bit me:

Golden = severe bite, b/c I sat next to him on the sofa and petted him and he had one of my socks he stole- he went for me like a maniac

Chow, multiple times, minor bites

Maltese, countless times, minor bites

Springer, have met many that are psychotic, they have nipped me plenty of times, been unstable and hyper active/not quite right in the head

Australian Shepherd, have met many nutso Aussies. One pulled free of his owner and mauled my senior Golden unprovoked, nearly killing him. The dog then proceeded to attack its owner. Another Aussie lept up and mauled the face of a judge at a show I attended

So you can't make blanket statements about breeds! I personally in rescue have fostered a dozen pits, none were dog OR people aggressive... never met a mean rottie, either.


----------



## GOODTIMN (May 30, 2005)

Gosh I have plenty to say on this but I will keep it kinda short, with owning a grooming shop and training facility I have seen so many dog fights/bites that I couldnt even count them. Some in training are handler errors, (not knowing how to read their dog), but yet like AquaClaraCanines I also thru 25 yrs. of being an owner-operator of a groom shop have been bitten by darn near every breed that breaths, and I agree the springers are the most craziest dogs to groom. My worst bite came from a springer and took me out of work for a month, a total of 3 rebites in my left hand, it was bad.....

But my Fed X delivery man tells me the most common dogs that the drivers usually get bit by are GOLDENS, reason being is because the reputation for the breed being so nice and that the drivers just expect to be greeted by a big freindly golden and then they get bit because they are on that dogs turf...
Well I also chalk that up to drivers error, never underestimate a dog on their TURF...

As for pitbulls the one and only bite my main male golden ""kody"" got was from a pit, this pit took off from his handler and ran hell bent across the feild and flew at my dog and bite him in the left side shoulder, thank goodness I had ""kody"" on lead and I proceeded to instantly get ""kody"" in the air and have him only on his tipytoes of his back feet as so to not let ""kody"" divebomb (bite/fight back) this pit and then we would have a heck of a dog fight on our hands, as this pit was hanging off his shoulder and shaking his head like a shark and trying to tear my dog open...
Well thank goodness that owner had a break stick and put it in the jaw of his pit and pried his dogs jaws open and then he broke his bite and then...well to be nice here, they left and never was seen again.....

So I believe any dog in any situation at any time can/will bite, are some breeds more ""prone"" to being biters? my opinion ""yes"" but yet we cannot forget these are--""DOGS"" and no breed should ever be taken for granted....


----------

